# Has Anyone Heard of a Haircare Line Called INFLUENCE



## Supergirl (Feb 17, 2009)

I am looking for  information about the relaxer. 
TIA


----------



## Wanderland (Feb 17, 2009)

Maybe Elucence?


----------



## ILYandY (Feb 17, 2009)

Influance Perm Preserving System

I have not use it or know anyone who have, but here is an authorized dealer.

http://www.talkhair.com/store/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=8


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^Thank U--so I was spelling it wrong which is perhaps why I couldn't get any results on Google.  

This is the relaxer my stylist now uses. She says it is a Dudley knockoff or spinoff or something like that.


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 17, 2009)

Supergirl

IIRC, someone raved about this in a recent thread. The title was something like 'what relaxer are you using now.' 

hths


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 17, 2009)

^ That was me raving.  I love it!!

I use Influance and it's not at all a Dudley knockoff.  It's probably the best relaxer I have ever used, and I have used a lot.  I have used too many:  (Lye) Affirm, Design Essentials, Hawaiian Silky, Elucence, Dudley's and almost all the no-lye products - Just For Me, Dark and Lovely, African Pride, Optimum, Revlon, TCB, blah bah blah. - 

....and hands down, Influance is the best I have ever used.  I have a very sensitive scalp and had a hard time getting the hair straight, which would lead to breakage or frequent relaxers (every 4 weeks like clockwork!)

What I like about Influance Shea Butter Relaxer:



It gets my hair straight with no burning.  I base with Palmer's cocoa butter like a madwoman!  (Caveat:  I did burn this time, but that is because I did the relaxer the DAY after I washed my hair.   I refused to wait because it had been 24+ weeks since a relaxer and I got sick of looking like Africa Bambata. I did not have a cute natural look going on at all...I was trying for it and failing like CRAZY!!!  DH was dying laughing at me!!
Once it is straight, it's more like a press than a relaxer.  I can wash and go with short hair and still look really nice.  Curly.
Tremendous bounce and shine.
My hair now holds protein well and thus holds onto moisture even better.
Relaxing does not thin it out.
No major line of demarcation when it's time for a relaxer. In fact, I had trouble discerning my relaxer from my new growth.  I know that sounds crazy, but it's the truth. The only time I could tell was when detangling after washing.  NG was soft.  Relaxed hair needed detangling like usual. When dry, there are no ratty looking ends that are thinner than the rest if the hair.  In fact, my NG comes in as thick as the rest of the hair shaft, which is something I have never been able to boast previously.
The relaxer comes with an entire system - including the all-important post relaxer protein and moisture infuser, neutralizer, super moisturizing conditioner, etc.  There are additional products that have nothing to do with the relaxer, but I have not bought them yet since we are still overseas.

I probably gave TMI, but the people who make it are really hand's on...much like Victor over at Sabino.  They are protective of the product and won't sell it to anyone except a licensed beautician.  I had to go through great lengths to get it here because I don't have a British beautician...but I begged and pleaded for a couple of days when my hair was still falling out last year.  I could have purchased through my own beautician back home but it would have taken soooo long for her to order, get it, and then send to me.  I cannot believe it is better than Elucence, because I remember my hair with Elucence.  No comparison...and Elucence is an exceptional product as well!

I have nothing but good things to say about this relaxer and wish that it was more readily available - especially to women here who self relax and are good at it.  I can imagine that, like any other relaxer, it could be a hot mess in the hands of someone who is not being careful, working in sections, basing, etc.

Personally, I don't think you will go wrong with Elucence or Influance.  Both have lots of shea butter and leave a lot of shine...but that post relaxer Infuser has sealed the deal for me as far as Influance is concerned. I paid around $84 for the whole system and have had it since Feb 2008.  It doesn't look like I will run out before the end of this year.   Hubby likes how that breaks down financially .

PM me if you want full contact information or more info from me.

I hope this is helpful to you!

Blessings to us all,
Christi


----------



## Supergirl (Feb 17, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> ^ That was me raving.  I love it!!
> 
> I use Influance and it's not at all a Dudley knockoff.  It's probably the best relaxer I have ever used, and I have used a lot.  I have used too many:  (Lye) Affirm, Design Essentials, Hawaiian Silky, Elucence, Dudley's and almost all the no-lye products - Just For Me, Dark and Lovely, African Pride, Optimum, Revlon, TCB, blah bah blah. -
> 
> ...



Thank you for such a lengthy and detailed response. I did find your post (through google) where you raved about this product. I am getting my touch up today (17 weeks) and this is the relaxer my stylist will be using. 

One question though--from your post it seems like the relaxer doesn't get the hair bone straight. I prefer bone-straightness! Can I get that with Influance? 

Again, thanks for your post. Someone on LHCF always  knows somethin' about somethin' if it's hair related.


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 17, 2009)

^  No...it DOES get my hair bone straight....just not this last time because I, like a dummy, relaxed my hair the day after washing.  I knew when I did it that I would regret that...but it's okay.  My hair still feels great, a million times more manageable than it did at 24 weeks post, and I will do a corrective sometime in March.

Other than this one time that was my own fault for getting entirely too impatient, it straightens like no one's business.  I relaxed in August '08 and got it bone straight with not even the slightest tingle.  You'll do great.  I wish I were back home so my hairdresser could do it for me.  I do not enjoy self relaxing but do it because I am MORE afraid of someone relaxing me in a foreign country.

Can you post some pictures of your hair and how you like it after the relaxer?  It would be great for others to know about our little-known relaxer system.  

Blessings and sorry I wrote so much previously.

cj


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 17, 2009)

Supergirl said:


> Thank you for such a lengthy and detailed response. I did find your post (through google) where you raved about this product. I am getting my touch up today (17 weeks) and this is the relaxer my stylist will be using.
> 
> One question though--from your post it seems like the relaxer doesn't get the hair bone straight. I prefer bone-straightness! Can I get that with Influance?
> 
> Again, thanks for your post. Someone on LHCF always  knows somethin' about somethin' if it's hair related.




Girl, your hair is BEAUTIFUL!!!! Absolutely gorgeous!

cj


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Ms Dexter...I don't know if I missed it our not but is this a lye relaxer....


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 18, 2009)

sqzbly1908 said:


> Hi Ms Dexter...I don't know if I missed it our not but is this a lye relaxer....




Yes, it's a lye relaxer.  When I used no-lye, it made my hair too porous.  I ran Influance down the length of my hair for two minutes to correct the porosity.  It came out beautifully.  Hope this is helpful.

Hope you can use lye....

Bless you,

cj


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 18, 2009)

You base your hair with Palmer's cocoa butter??!!
Hmmmmmmm...Great idea! Thanks lady!!!


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 18, 2009)

ladybeesrch said:


> You base your hair with Palmer's cocoa butter??!!
> Hmmmmmmm...Great idea! Thanks lady!!!




I do...either that or Palmer's Shea butter.  I think the cocoa butter works better, though.  The best I have ever used is raw shea butter to base.  I just don't have any since I ran out over here...

I hope it works well for you!!!  

cj


----------



## meka (Feb 18, 2009)

A stylist in the area I used to live in raves about this particular relaxer and its products. She said a lot of her sensitive scalp clients prefer this lye relaxer over the Design Essentials no lye she had previously used. She also stated that they guy who formulated this relaxer was a chemist with Dudley or something along those lines.


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 18, 2009)

meka said:


> A stylist in the area I used to live in raves about this particular relaxer and its products. She said a lot of her sensitive scalp clients prefer this lye relaxer over the Design Essentials no lye she had previously used. She also stated that they guy who formulated this relaxer was a chemist with Dudley or something along those lines.




Ohhhh....that's probably why some people think it's a Dudley knockoff or something when it is clearly a superior product. I never knew that about him. Thanks for letting me know.  This kind of increases my respect for the founder...that he's a chemist and not just some dude trying to figure out a brand new way to break off all our hair!  

Yeah, whatever the chemical makeup of this relaxer, he got it REALLY right.  I love it.  In fact, when we fly home to the US next month to close on our house, I will be getting my hair relaxed so that I can end our stay in Britain without having a setback.

Do you use it?

cj


----------



## divinefavor (Feb 18, 2009)

This sounds like a great relaxer!  I've been contemplating switching to Lye, I normally use ORS No Lye.  However, a few stylists have told me that my hair is really dry and usually it's because of something that's in the no lye relaxer.  I also have sensitive scalp.  I haven't used a lye relaxer in about 8 or 9 years, but I do remember my hair was nice when I did have it.  But, I was always almost in tears when I would be getting a touch up with Lye.  I may give it a whirl1  Where can I find this relaxer?


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 18, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> I do...either that or Palmer's Shea butter.  I think the cocoa butter works better, though.  The best I have ever used is raw shea butter to base.  I just don't have any since I ran out over here...
> 
> I hope it works well for you!!!
> 
> cj



See this something that i have been contemplating for a while,however,i thought that if i used the raw shea butter that i have to base with,it would leave me underprocessed,since i use i shea butter relaxer anyway...stupid,i know!LOL!
But I am definitely doing this next go round,without a doubt!!I need to look for some shea oil too.
Thanks again hun!


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 18, 2009)

ladybeesrch said:


> You *base your hair with Palmer's cocoa butter*??!!
> Hmmmmmmm...Great idea! Thanks lady!!!



now this is awesome! I would never have thought about doing this....thanks so, so much for sharing.


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 18, 2009)

divinefavor said:


> This sounds like a great relaxer!  I've been contemplating switching to Lye, I normally use ORS No Lye.  However, a few stylists have told me that my hair is really dry and usually it's because of something that's in the no lye relaxer.  I also have sensitive scalp.  I haven't used a lye relaxer in about 8 or 9 years, but I do remember my hair was nice when I did have it.  But, I was always almost in tears when I would be getting a touch up with Lye.  I may give it a whirl1  Where can I find this relaxer?



I sent you a PM with the owner's and the administrator's contact information.  They can tell you where there is a hairdresser who does it.  Also...you can often purchase for yourself through the hairdresser. They're funny about making sure people know how to properly apply it so there is no hair loss.  Also...they advocate stretching.  I hope you enjoy.  I love it...as I a sure you can tell. 

I love your picture...beautiful...

cj


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 18, 2009)

ladybeesrch said:


> See this something that i have been contemplating for a while,however,i thought that if i used the raw shea butter that i have to base with,it would leave me underprocessed,since i use i shea butter relaxer anyway...stupid,i know!LOL!
> But I am definitely doing this next go round,without a doubt!!I need to look for some shea oil too.
> Thanks again hun!



You're welcome.  *thinking really hard*  I didn't come out underprocessed at all, but I did notice that my hair was SUPER soft when I was finished. I do hope it works for you. My absolute best relaxer was with raw shea butter and Palmers Cocoa butter came in a close second.  

Remember, though...I have a *very *sensitive scalp and am not used to straight hair since I was never able to get it straight previously.  What is bone straight to me might not be bone straight to you...though it should be.

I hope this makes sense.  I just don't want you to come hunt me down me if your hair is straight but not stick straight to your own liking.    If you have a process that is working wonderfully for you, stick with it.  The butters just helped me to leave it in 2-3 minutes longer when I was only lasting for a total of maybe 7-8 minutes previously. I never go the fully time - even now.

You HAVE to let me know how your next relaxer turns out...should be real silky and gorgeous if you can go the full allotted time...

POST PICS!!!  

HTH

Blessings,
cj


----------



## divinefavor (Feb 18, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> I sent you a PM with the owner's and the administrator's contact information.  They can tell you where there is a hairdresser who does it.  Also...you can often purchase for yourself through the hairdresser. They're funny about making sure people know how to properly apply it so there is no hair loss.  Also...they advocate stretching.  I hope you enjoy.  I love it...as I a sure you can tell.
> 
> I love your picture...beautiful...
> 
> cj



Thank you so much for the information!  And, thank you for the kind words about the picture!


----------



## morehairplease (Feb 19, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> I sent you a PM with the owner's and the administrator's contact information.  They can tell you where there is a hairdresser who does it.  Also...you can often purchase for yourself through the hairdresser. They're funny about making sure people know how to properly apply it so there is no hair loss.  Also...they advocate stretching.  I hope you enjoy.  I love it...as I a sure you can tell.
> 
> I love your picture...beautiful...
> 
> cj




can you send me the contact information, as well? this sounds like such a great relaxer.
tia


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 19, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> can you send me the contact information, as well? this sounds like such a great relaxer.
> tia




PM coming....


Bless you!
cj


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 19, 2009)

melodies815 said:


> You're welcome.  *thinking really hard*  I didn't come out underprocessed at all, but I did notice that my hair was SUPER soft when I was finished. I do hope it works for you. My absolute best relaxer was with raw shea butter and Palmers Cocoa butter came in a close second.
> 
> Remember, though...I have a *very *sensitive scalp and am not used to straight hair since I was never able to get it straight previously.  What is bone straight to me might not be bone straight to you...though it should be.
> 
> ...



LOL @ Hunting you down!!Why i would never!!
I too have sensitive scalp.This is why I am sticking to my relaxer that i used last,because i washed my hair the day before i relaxed,and my hair did not burn at all
I was super excited about that!!!
I have been severely underprocessed before,and i just did a corrective a couple weeks later,so no biggy if that happens again.
This sounds ingenious though!I can't see anything negative coming form it,and the worst that can happen is that i'm still nappy
I can live with that!Thanks so much for responding!!!


----------



## melodies815 (Feb 19, 2009)

ladybeesrch said:


> LOL @ Hunting you down!!Why i would never!!
> I too have sensitive scalp.This is why I am sticking to my relaxer that i used last,because i washed my hair the day before i relaxed,and my hair did not burn at all
> I was super excited about that!!!
> I have been severely underprocessed before,and i just did a corrective a couple weeks later,so no biggy if that happens again.
> ...




You didn't burn relaxing the NEXT DAY!?!! I want your scalp!!!  I think it was because I was coming out of twists 7 days prior to that as well...my scalp just was NOT ready.  lol

What relaxer do you use?  My other great relaxer was Elucence.  It did well for me and I probably would use it if I had not found Influance.

Yeah...I will do a corrective soon...no sure when though. I'm scared doing my own relaxers now that I am learning how to take care of my hair.  Has that ever happened to you or anyone else?

Blessings,
cj


----------



## senznme (Mar 28, 2009)

I have been using Influance for awhile now.  I must say I LOVE IT.


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 27, 2009)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I got a touch up yesterday after a 5 month stretch!  I drove to Charlotte, NC last night after work for my touch and Luvlonghair (member here) used the Influance relaxer.  I have very sensitive scalp and for that reason have been using no-lye (ORS) relaxers since lye relaxers would make my scalp burn.  Unfortunately, years of no lye caused my hair too be really dry and porous!  Can I tell you Luvlonghair had the relaxer in a little under 20 minutes and I did not burn at all!  I love this relaxer just for that alone, but the added benefits of how my hair looks and feels is an added bonus!!  I'll be on the search for the other Influance products in the Greenville area.


----------



## morehairplease (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Divine! Do you mind me asking if this relaxer can be purchased anywhere that you know of? 
tia,
tishee


----------



## divinefavor (Aug 27, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> Thanks for sharing Divine! Do you mind me asking if this relaxer can be purchased anywhere that you know of?
> tia,
> tishee



I'm not sure, but the original poster of this thread sent out the distributor's info to a few us earlier in the year.  I'm not sure though if they sale the relaxer to people who aren't licensed stylists.


----------



## melodies815 (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't think they do sell to those of us who are not licensed.  I only got the relaxer because, at the time, we were in the UK and I did not have access to an American trained beautician.

I did BC in March and so I am not relaxed any longer...but Influance is the best relaxer I have ever used long term.  No burning, no over-processing, absolutely no breaking off at the demarcation line when my hair was growing out.  Honestly, when freshly relaxed, my hair felt more like a great press than a relaxer.  It felt natural and healthy...and I also found it to be the absolute best relaxer for stretching.

In fact, the company teaches women with ethnic hair how to stretch so they are not relaxing every 4-6 weeks, but more like 8-16 weeks on average.  They got my attention.  They really do care about our hair.

If anyone else wants contact info to find a licensed dealer, please PM me so I can go look for the numbers and names again. I think I still have them. erplexed  (I am not subscribed to this thread and will miss it if you post here.)

HHG to us all!!!

Blessings,
cj


----------



## Afrodite (Nov 19, 2009)

Who is still using the Influance relaxer? Can you tell me if you still like the product? I'm thinking about getting my hair relaxed with this system in December by then I will need it because I will be 19 post.

Thanks


----------



## Golden75 (Nov 19, 2009)

Afrodite said:


> Who is still using the Influance relaxer? Can you tell me if you still like the product? I'm thinking about getting my hair relaxed with this system in December by then I will need it because I will be 19 post.
> 
> Thanks


 
I think Shtow just said she relaxed with it.  Try sending her a PM


----------



## shtow (Nov 19, 2009)

Yup my hair was relaxed with it.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=419222&highlight=shtow


----------



## longnstrong (Nov 19, 2009)

When I get my relaxer done at the salon, they use Influance.  I won a gift basket full of their products from the same salon and their products rock!  Especially the deep conditioner!


----------



## longnstrong (Nov 19, 2009)

My hair is fine and very easily relaxed so I use the mild formula.  I don't get any breakage and my hair feels fantastic afterwards.


----------



## Afrodite (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you for reply. I'll let you know how I like the Influance relaxer. I'm going to a salon in PA.


----------



## Afrodite (Nov 22, 2009)

Shtow your hair is beautiful and I love your hair cut.


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 22, 2009)

longnstrong said:


> My hair is fine and very easily relaxed so I use the mild formula.  I don't get any breakage and my hair feels fantastic afterwards.


Hi there,

Do you mind me asking if you relax bone straight or not?
tia,
tishee


----------



## Afrodite (Nov 23, 2009)

No I don't mind you asking me questions. My hair isn't relaxed bone straight. When I make my appointment I told him I don't like bone straight hair. I was using Ashtae relaxer but I had a disagreement with the stylist that was doing my hair. My hair is short now but that's another story. I'm plainning on growing my hair out hopefully, using the Influence relaxer. So I wanted to find another relaxer that wouldn’t straighten my hair bone straight. After reading about Influence relaxer I decided to try it. I called the company and they gave me the salon phone number in my area.


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Feb 5, 2010)

bumping....

anymore results from Influance relaxer users?


----------



## AllieCat0817 (Mar 11, 2010)

My stylist used this on me yesterday at 6 weeks post.  My previous relaxer was Mizani Mild (I was just too underprocessed and not too pleased with it) and I switched stylists to this new one.  She preferes Influence or Design Essentials and she chose to use Influence on mine.  I'm diggin it!


----------



## VinDieselsWifey (Nov 24, 2010)

bumping...


----------

